# Tried again



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

So I tried again to tape Hollie it still sucks  but at least you can make out the white on her wing and her white face  Hey I am getting better at it last time it was all black  :rofl:


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Omg...that really sounds like a little boy trying to discover his voice...Baby was answering and she ussually only answers to boy's calls...I don't know..maybe you just have a really special girl..?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Wow she is really chatty. If you did not know for sure I would say she is a boy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

I actually don't know for sure if she is a female I never got her dna tested, Ian thought he had seen her parents when he went to get her but he wasn't positive so I was going off of the genetics with the pearls and also the fact that Ollie tried to get on top of her when I first brought her home he hasn't done it since now he stays far away from her but I don't think he would have done that if she was a male unless of course Ollie was confused...lol  Minnie is a chatty female but nothing like this Minnie only does it in spurts here and there Hollie has been doing this quite few times day for the past week she was so funny tonight I had some music playing on the computer and she was singing right along :thumbu:


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

well my friend had a tiel she was SURE was female,... as 'she', many times went up to their male and did the female 'bum up chirping' thing a female does when she likes a boy (complete with 'winking' ... if you know what i mean!)... 'she' also was thought of as a 'vocal' female ... 
... the dna came back male....
so in fact, 'she' was a quiet (and a bit confused)male...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I think Hollie might be a baby boy


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

_You got a chatty one there. One of my birds who I was told is female, is exactly like your one. I hope to god it's not a male 'cause I got it in the cage with my other female bird. _


----------



## Sophia (Aug 11, 2007)

She is very chatty, she looks like a girl(colour,cuteness), but 'she' may be a 'he'. But she just looks girly!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Isn't Hollie very talented .


----------



## Bea (Jul 26, 2007)

Hollie is a TOTAL chatterbox!!! :lol: Bailee was chatting back wondering who was responsible for the noise. I have to say i think Hollie might be a boy.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

Bea said:


> i think Hollie might be a boy.


 I am starting to wonder


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Yup...those noises are sure sounding boyish...


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Here we go again...


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

LOL....Plukie, its a little different here...hehe I was never second guessing till now  she is 4 1/2 mths old and for all that time she has been quiet and due to the fact that Ollie tried to jump on her when I first brought her home well one would think she was female, I was also going with genetics pearl is sex linked and I believed her mother was not a pearl and as pearl females cannot be split Hollie would have to be a female, in the past week she started chattering big time and the last two days she started wolf whistling and then yesterday she started trying to whistle the andy griffith tune she has the first line down, so you can understand my confusion now I don't know what to think anymore, either Ollie was really confused and she is a male or I have one talented female which is also possible  I am still going with female until I know differently.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

Will you get her dna tested?


----------



## Plukie (Aug 26, 2007)

Well, given the fact that you have a tiel that is in love with a dog, another tiel that is so aloof she can't bear to associate with the other tiels.......I suppose anything can happen in your tielworld!


----------



## atvchick95 (Sep 17, 2007)

I can't tell the colors, but is your tiel supposed to be a Normal white face? if so and it has a white face its male 

if it looks like this bird it's a male ( white face pearl male)











this is a Female white Face


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

Plukie said:


> Well, given the fact that you have a tiel that is in love with a dog, another tiel that is so aloof she can't bear to associate with the other tiels.......I suppose anything can happen in your tielworld!



LOL!  That's what I told her!


----------



## DeBree420 (Nov 14, 2007)

Laura said:


> LOL....Plukie, its a little different here...hehe I was never second guessing till now  she is 4 1/2 mths old and for all that time she has been quiet and due to the fact that Ollie tried to jump on her when I first brought her home well one would think she was female, I was also going with genetics pearl is sex linked and I believed her mother was not a pearl and as pearl females cannot be split Hollie would have to be a female, in the past week she started chattering big time and the last two days she started wolf whistling and then yesterday she started trying to whistle the andy griffith tune she has the first line down, so you can understand my confusion now I don't know what to think anymore, either Ollie was really confused and she is a male or I have one talented female which is also possible  I am still going with female until I know differently.


youre right, if the mother was not pearl, Hollie must be a female...
UNLESS... the father was a true pearl and the sex linked gene has 'jumped' across to be linked to the mothers sex gene...
but i still doubt that it would produce anything but a 'split' male...
genetics are so complicated, it is hard to tell...

i would call the breeder, and double check that the mother was indeed, not a pearl!


----------



## nic bike (Oct 21, 2007)

Lol Hollie is such a complicated Tiel it will be exciting to find out what sex holly is eventually.


----------



## Laura (Jul 30, 2007)

atvchick95
Hollie is a white face pearl, she is still young and hasn't gone through a molt so its to early to tell visually on her.


----------

